# No name lures



## thatkidhugo (Jan 23, 2012)

Was cleaning up my tackle box and was looking at getting some new hard plastics on ebay when I came across these https://showcase.inkfrog.com/worldhiker698/?from=ebay

They have great deals but also seems to good to be true.

Do you guys trust the no name lures?


----------



## UtahBassKicker (Jan 23, 2012)

I wouldn't trust them. You might get what you ordered but you'll probably get what you pay for also. I'm guessing crappy hooks, crappy durability, crappy paint, etc. Good luck.


----------

